# Polk Audio PSW111



## rph123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone used this sub? I am considering putting it in my great room. Is there anything better for the same amount of money?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Depending on how large your "great room" is the Polk is not going to be very useful in it. You would be better off saving up and getting something like this SVS PB1000


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

rph123 said:


> Anyone used this sub? I am considering putting it in my great room. Is there anything better for the same amount of money?
> 
> Thanks


lets just say there's a lot better subs for the money than polk subs. they make good speakers, but their subs aren't exactly what I would call "bang for your buck"

you'd be much better off getting the BIC-F12 ..which is a great entry level sub, will do much better performance wise than a PSW111. hey, for $100 more than the polk you could get TWO of the F12s and REALLY add some oomph for your buck


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> lets just say there's a lot better subs for the money than polk subs. they make good speakers, but their subs aren't exactly what I would call "bang for your buck"
> 
> you'd be much better off getting the BIC-F12 ..which is a great entry level sub, will do much better performance wise than a PSW111. hey, for $100 more than the polk you could get TWO of the F12s and REALLY add some oomph for your buck


Agreed, I have a f-12 in a very open living/dining/tv area and it fills it quite nicely. Does sound slightly boomy but my house acoustics are horrible. For 180-200 bucks I doubt there is a sub to better fit a budget then the f-12, and likfe Mike said, two will give you plenty of the low end your looking for, especially for movies.


----------



## rph123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I'm a complete newbie. If I were to get 2 subs, where in the room should they be located? Both in front of room? I've found out there are wireless subs now also and I am considering that option also. Is there a big price jump when you go wireless?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

rph123 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I'm a complete newbie. If I were to get 2 subs, where in the room should they be located? Both in front of room? I've found out there are wireless subs now also and I am considering that option also. Is there a big price jump when you go wireless?


eh, I wouldn't go with a wireless sub. too many issues

as for WHERE. that's usually done with REW software. BUT the poor mans way is to put the sub in the seating position and crawl around on your hands and knees. the area that you hear the strongest bass response in is usually the best bet. but front left and right corner is a very good start. that will help cancel out nulls in the frequency response


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

If your budget can suffice go with 2 subs. Everyone on this forum will agree. Also like said before the sub crawl is the best way to find out where subs should be placed. Trial and error. Also if your handy, you could always try a DIY sub which I plan to do next. The performance to cost ratio is unbeatable compared to manufactured subs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Throwing my two cents in here, the BIC-F12 is not what I call a decent sub so adding two of them over one of the SVS PB1000 for a little more. I just think it should be quality over quantity.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree as well, was just throwing in my personal opinion on the f-12 towards a budget aspect. Just assumed he was on a budget ha ;/. What is your budget by the way?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like $250 or there abouts.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Look into the nx-bas-500. Was recommended to me by someone from here and apparently was a pleasant surprise for the price.


----------

